# GP100 Match Champion added to the collection



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Picked it up this afternoon and I'm very happy with it. Surprised at how good the Hogue custom grips feel. DA trigger is about the same as my original GP100 but the SA trigger is smoother than any Ruger revolvers I own.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Sweet! Very nice looking Ruger. Congratulations.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

rickclark28 said:


> Sweet! Very nice looking Ruger. Congratulations.


Thank you. Can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

The Altamont grips came in yesterday and I'm very pleased with them. I chose these over the original Ruger GP100 grips because the inserts have the "snakeskin" pattern rather than being smooth. There are also checkered patterns on the front and back of the rubber grips. These additions really do give it a firmer grip in my hand.


----------

